

Aptana is dead - antonpug

Aptana is a really good Eclipse-based tool for web developers. We use IBM Rational Application Developer  but I was thinking of trying out Aptana Studio. After checking out their website http://www.aptana.org/news, I am a bit skeptical - their last news are from August 2012 and their last Tweets are from a year ago. Is Aptana dead? Did their entire development and management team just vanish?
======
LarryMade2
I use Aptana and enjoy it.

I get automatic updates periodically, last one was within the last couple
months I think.

Tried sublime 2, I couldn't find any good highlight themes, no printing
support (then again Apatan's printing is not great on linux, i usually
copy/paste to gedit or something that prints decent)

I like Aptana's editor, easier highlight theme modification, catches some
syntax errors, and flag files in the project tree that have issues, pop up
references to functions in your project (ala PHP documentor?) and used
veriable in your code, highlights open and close pairs when cursor is next to
them.

I'd say try it out, only takes up space in your home folder, and if you don't
like it you can just delete it.

~~~
logn
I use Aptana too. Yes, I've seen updates from them. It's the best Javascript
IDE I've found, but that's not saying much. I guess JS is just too hard for
IDEs to autocomplete all the time. Aside from that, Aptana does a nice job on
things like syntax coloring and formatting. I used to be nutty about finding a
good JS IDE but then I realized that Java IDEs became so good simply because
Java was so hard to write (without stupid syntax errors and climbing through
enormous and complicated frameworks like Spring).

------
Hrundi
Their development team didn't vanish, their latest commit was just 21 hours
ago and commits seem to be done daily.

<https://github.com/aptana/studio3/commits/development>

------
Gamblor
I use to use it but have since switched to Sublime Text 2. Aptana was
purchased by <http://www.appcelerator.com/> a while back and at that point I
figured it was moving towards its end. However it looks like there have been
bug fixes as recent as January
<https://jira.appcelerator.org/browse/APSTUD-7638> but thats almost 6 months
ago. There may be newer tasks in their jira but I just saw this on the main
page.

------
onlyup
Why would you make a topic making a statement as the title and then use the
same statement as a question in the actual post??

